# Greek Linguaphone Course Wanted



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hi all, 

Have been looking on eBay for a CD based Linguaphone course, Greek one, and just wondered if anyone has one for sale in this forum. I do already have the cassette based one so buying another is a bit of overkill, but don't like messing about with the tapes. Have a base knowledge of Greek but needs much practice and usage, so if anyone has the CD version and wants to get rid of it then please let me know condition/price wanted etc.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gloucester_geezer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been looking on eBay for a CD based Linguaphone course, Greek one, and just wondered if anyone has one for sale in this forum. I do already have the cassette based one so buying another is a bit of overkill, but don't like messing about with the tapes. Have a base knowledge of Greek but needs much practice and usage, so if anyone has the CD version and wants to get rid of it then please let me know condition/price wanted etc.
> 
> ...



hi Paul,

If you already have a basic knowledge of Greek I would recommend that you don't do anymore with that sort of thing but learn it by talking to the locals.
The Greek you learn from tapes etc is so much different to the Greek that is spoken in Cyprus. Also different areas of Cyprus have their own peculiarities as well. The more you try to learn the modern Greek which is taught on tapes and CDs the more confused you will be. It is good to have a basic knowledge knowledge through these methos but the bulk of your learning should be through use and listening to the locals.
If you do want to take it further then the best way is through lessons which are offered by locals.

Regards Veronica


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> hi Paul,
> 
> If you already have a basic knowledge of Greek I would recommend that you don't do anymore with that sort of thing but learn it by talking to the locals.
> The Greek you learn from tapes etc is so much different to the Greek that is spoken in Cyprus. Also different areas of Cyprus have their own peculiarities as well. The more you try to learn the modern Greek which is taught on tapes and CDs the more confused you will be. It is good to have a basic knowledge knowledge through these methos but the bulk of your learning should be through use and listening to the locals.
> ...


Hi Veronica,

I agree that the best way to learn is from actual usage with locals but.... as I am in Gloucester at the moment that option is not really available to me!  Next best thing is to keep learning from the books, and/or evening classes here in UK etc. Grammar etc. are not things that most English ever learn about, unless they have studied a foriegn language, but I think that the more you know the easier it should be to pick it up properly once in the country.

There is also the problem of the locals speaking in English all the time... as a few have commented on in here, but you can be sure that when I get back out to Cyprus I will be speaking to the locals in Greek and asking them to speak to me in Greek too.

Paul


----------



## dp1 (Feb 6, 2009)

gloucester_geezer said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

I am living in Crete and struggling along trying to learn greek. I have found two internet sites good. One is hosted by cvprus radio and they offer 105 free greek lessons online. the lessons were recorded about 40 years ago so some of it is out of date but they are quite good for a a gentle introduction to greek with a bit of grammar thrown in. The other one which I only found recently is from the American Hellenic Union website. The offer 80 free internet lessons which you can download with the option of a transcript as well. They use very colloquial greek which is handy if you want to understand ordinary conversations.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

dp1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I am living in Crete and struggling along trying to learn greek. I have found two internet sites good. One is hosted by cvprus radio and they offer 105 free greek lessons online. the lessons were recorded about 40 years ago so some of it is out of date but they are quite good for a a gentle introduction to greek with a bit of grammar thrown in. The other one which I only found recently is from the American Hellenic Union website. The offer 80 free internet lessons which you can download with the option of a transcript as well. They use very colloquial greek which is handy if you want to understand ordinary conversations.


Hi DP1, 

Thanks for your reply, I will give them both a look... free lessons sounds good to me. 

Went to my local college this evening to find out about what level of Greek lessons they will have on from September.... nothing at all was the answer! Had it on this year but nothing to follow it next year! Typical! Still... 'dev berazi'. 

Good luck with your learning.

Paul


----------



## kafriz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Paul,i'm in Cheltenham and have a set of easy greek cd's.Not sure how to get in touch with you without putting my phone No on here for all to see. If you know how to contact me privately or anyone else can help we can get together and i'll copy them for you.Regards,kafriz


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

kafriz said:


> Hi Paul,i'm in Cheltenham and have a set of easy greek cd's.Not sure how to get in touch with you without putting my phone No on here for all to see. If you know how to contact me privately or anyone else can help we can get together and i'll copy them for you.Regards,kafriz


Hi Kafriz,

Just sent you a 'private message', or at least I think I have  Have a check, you can see if it has arrived from the link to private messages just under your user name at the top right hand side of the page. Where it says 'Welcome, Kafriz'.

Regards,

Paul


----------

